# The Emma Gees by "Machine-Guin" Nette, was CMGC



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Fri, 24 Mar 2000 21:56:50 -0500*
I have converted the text and graphics of "The Rise, Fall and Rebirth of
the Emma Gees" and posted them to my web-page at :
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
These articles by then Major Ken "Machine-Gun" Nette are excellent
examples of the use of narrative example to illustrate technical and
tactical employment of machine-guns. Perhaps with a soon-to-be-renewed
interest in coordination of direct fire weapons in the Infantry with the
deployment of the LAV APC, perhaps the Emma-Gees should return to the
appropriate Infantry leadership courses.
They are published to the web with the kind permisssion of LCol Retd Ken
Nette, to whom I am grateful for this opportunity to make them available
once again to interested readers.
Mike
At 10:23 AM 3/23/00 PST, you wrote:
>Mike:
>
>It‘s interesting to note that I also was exposed to this ‘classic‘ during 
>phase training.  I talked to Ken, and he would have no problems with you 
>posting the paper onto your website.  Keep us informed as of the status.
>
>I think I was working with him for at least a month before I realized that 
>he was ‘that‘ Nette... it was fairly comical.
>
>Steve
>
>>From: "Michael O‘Leary" 
>>Subject: Re: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
>>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 16:26:54 -0500
>>
>>Col Nette‘s work "The Rise and Fall of the Emma-Gees" is still a classic. I
>>learned much from it as a young officer and still recommend it to others.
>>This work should, perhaps, see a revival as the Canadian Infantry has to
>>relearn how to integrate the fire of multiple cannon.
>>
>>I had the pleasure of meeting Col Nette some years ago in passing at St.
>>Jean. Please give him my regards. If he does not mind, I would like to
>>start cleaning up a copy of the "Emma-Gees" and post it to my website.
>>
>>Pro Patria
>>
>>Mike
>>Capt
>>The RCR
>>
>>
>>At 11:08 AM 3/22/00 PST, you wrote:
>> >Hugh:
>> >
>> >My boss has a fair amount of experience historical wise.
>> >Some of you may recognize him... LCol Retd Ken Nette, former CO of the
>> >Canadian Airborne Centre CABC.
>> >His nick name from his Capt days is ‘MachineGun Nette‘.
>> >Throw your questions my way, I‘ll pass them to him.
>> >
>> >Steve
>> >
>> >>From: hugh jones 
>> >>Subject: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
>> >>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 09:39:04 -0800
>> >>
>> >>Is there anyone on the list with knowledge of the Canadian Machine Gun
>> >>Corps?
>> >>
>> >>Hugh Jones
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

